# Tired Bun



## RavenousDragon (Apr 28, 2017)

Helping my hooman work out is VERY hard work. She's lucky I even bother. . . (Yes Brandy does have some bald spots on her abdomen- those are from when we shaved her for an ultrasound a little while back, and she's quite patchy still- but don't tell her that!)


----------

